

Stonyfield Yogurt's Bumpy Start Up Story - psawaya
http://www.newsweek.com/id/215375

======
JacobAldridge
A great example that demonstrates Equity != Control, and a nice change to
horror stories where founders keep majority equity in a funding deal, but
unwillingly give away control.

It's not the easiest thing to achieve, but Gary Hirshberg proved it's possible
if you come to the negotiating table the right way.

------
xsc
I've had the opportunity to hear Gary in person, and he's a tremendous
speaker. You feel as if he's talking only to you. Pay attention, he love what
he does, as any entrepreneur should

